# Weird cat litter scoop question



## Kattysmom

Hi, as a new cat mom, I have a weird question about the cat litter scoop. Where do you keep it and how do you keep it clean?

Kattysmom


----------



## snowy

I had the same question in mind, but felt shy to ask, so in the end, forget about the scoop, I pick up the poop with a plastic bag, 1 item less to clean.


----------



## tghsmith

a plastic milk jug(or the like) with a hole cut to fit the scoop will work for storage, I scoop the boxes nightly and keep the scoop in the used litter bucket (an empty tidy cat bucket that has been given a second use)


----------



## Carmel

snowy said:


> I pick up the poop with a plastic bag


How do you find everything? Not everything is on the surface...

As far as the litter scooper goes since it's used for picking up poop I think it's pointless to keep clean. I'm not touching the scooper part myself and wash my hands after I'm done.

When I'm not using it, it goes on top of the hooded litterbox.


----------



## coyt

i always use a disinfecting wipe after i scoop, and store it in the bathroom (cat's not allowed in the bathroom, btw)

also i totally recommend the metal DuraScoop brand scoop. it's heavy duty and large and awesome. makes scooping the box so easy, I couldn't imagine using a dingy little plastic one.


----------



## snowy

Carmel said:


> How do you find everything? Not everything is on the surface...


I'm using pine pellet, which is beigy in colour, poop is black, not that hard to find. Its always on the surface, even if ET tried to cover it, cos there was no need to use a lot of pellet, so the poop won't be buried deep. There was no need to scoop pee clump at all, it all goes down to the bottom tray.


----------



## dweamgoil

I use this box:

Open Top Cat Litter Box with Shield CLH-12 301750|IRIS U.S.A SHOP

The scooper clips onto the side of the box. I keep mine on the inner back wall of the box.


----------



## jadis

I have this plastic holder I got at petsmart, the scooper sits upright in it and I stand it up on top of one of my covered boxes. Before I got the plastic holder I stuck it inside a plastic grocery bag and kept it under the sink.


----------



## KTea

Ours has a holder. Not cats yet though, but if we needed to clean it, guess hot water and vinegar will do.

--


----------



## doodlebug

I store mine in an old plastic pitcher. To clean it I put it in the toilet and let it soak for a while, then swish it around. Sometimes I have to wipe it with a wet paper towel to dislodge some stuck on goo, but the soaking makes it easy.


----------



## Venusworld21

We have litter lockers (like a diaper genie for cat poo) and those have built in holders, so that's where we keep ours. I don't do much in the way of cleaning the scoopers unless one of the cats has been sick, then I'll use bleach water. 

My mom has a peg on the wall she uses to hang hers up. For our fosters we don't have the litter lockers for, I scoop the poo into a plastic grocery bag and the scooper rests on/in that in between cleanings. I only keep that out in the garage.


----------



## Nan

I have two like this (except mine are purple) I got it since it had its own container. But the handle isn't the most comfortable in the world)
Booda Scoop N Hide - Scoops & Mats - Litter & Accessories - PetSmart

The ones hoofmaiden suggested look like they are more comfortable to use.


----------



## nicichan

I got a plastic box with a lid in Ikea. I line it with newspaper or kitchen paper and keep the scoop in that. I also keep a pack of wipes on top of the box and give it a wipe sometimes (not every time though) and give that box a wipe too. It's not ideal though.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies

I'm the type of person who has to be creative in things that will make me procrastinate. I absolutely hated using a litter scooper! Poop would get stuck in the gaps of the scooper-Yuck! Now where do I keep the scooper? I hated dragging it out, cleaning it then storing it. I knew this would make me procrastinate on cleaning my boxes and that just wouldn't do! 
So, I decided I would buy a box of 50 disposable vinyl gloves. Now all I do is put on one glove, scoop the box with that hand and then the glove goes in the bag when I'm done and everything is tossed! Everything is done fast and clean and that's the way I like it!
It's a tiny little expense but I figure it in as an expense for having cats and a little piece of mind.


----------



## GhostTown

hoofmaiden said:


> I use these scoops ONLY--they are the absolute best!




*I totally agree with this. ^^^^^^^^*


I keep ours in a small bucket lined with plastic grocery bags. It gets the full disinfecting scrub down with the litter boxes every couple of weeks.


----------



## LadyK

I have a Litter Locker but I don't like the scoop that came with it. I have a small square plastic bin from the dollar store and line it with a plastic grocery bag, and keep it and the scoop next to the Litter Locker. Works great for me.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

I just got a basket and put a plastic bag liner in it, and keep the broom, dustpan, and litter scooper in it. When I need to clean something, I just replace the plastic liner with a new one.


----------



## rightsaidfed

AdoptAnAngel said:


> Not to get too off-topic, but...what do you guys use as a scoop for the actual litter? What I mean is, for those who get the big 35-40lb containers of litter, what do you use to transfer the litter to the litter pan?


I awkwardly dump the bag if I need to fill the box and usually make a mess. If I'm just topping off, I have a disposable plastic drinking cup that I keep inside the bag of litter so I can dump a few cups in if I need to. 

I adopted through a petco adoption event and they gave me litter for free (store brand in the refillable container). I also refill that container with my own litter and that makes it easily pourable, but I believe those containers only hold about 10lbs and the refilling process is messy from the big bag. 

You've inspired me to go to Home Depot and get a nice durable funnel. Maybe that will help with my refilling issues and ill have more litter in the box and less on the floor. God know my kitty doesn't need any help tracking litter all over the floor!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug

To just add litter to replace what you scooped out, you can use something like this:

Van Ness Pet Scoop: Cats : Walmart.com

They come in a 2 cup size.


----------



## hoofmaiden

AdoptAnAngel said:


> Not to get too off-topic, but...what do you guys use as a scoop for the actual litter? What I mean is, for those who get the big 35-40lb containers of litter, what do you use to transfer the litter to the litter pan?


I just use an old plastic container--2 of my bins have 1 qt soy yogurt containers--the 3rd has a 1/2 qt gladware container that lost its lid.


----------



## gosha

I have this litterbox "Clevercat Top Entry Litterbox" Amazon.com: Clevercat Top Entry Litterbox: Pet Supplies I use regular trashbag for lining and make little hole in the bag at the very top. So the scoop goes in between the trashbag and the litterbox. Kitty doesn't mind, the box is quite big and it doesn't bother him


----------



## Arianwen

I use the dog's pooper scooper bags.


----------



## NutroMike

hoofmaiden said:


> I use these scoops ONLY--they are the absolute best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Duranimals DuraScoop Cat Litter Scoop (colors may vary): Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> 
> I use the same scoops! They are really the very best I've found. I also have 4 LBs. I have 4 scoops. My litter boxes are covered so the scoops sit in a tray on top of the box. I use sanitary wipes on them to keep them clean.
Click to expand...


----------



## scottd

My cat box has a holder. I used a hooded box and it just sits in the top part.

I just pour some Mr Clean Antibacterial cleaner in the toilet and let the scooper soak for about 15 minutes when I do a full box cleaning which isn't very often.


----------



## Penny135

Carmel said:


> How do you find everything? Not everything is on the surface...
> 
> As far as the litter scooper goes since it's used for picking up poop I think it's pointless to keep clean. I'm not touching the scooper part myself and wash my hands after I'm done.
> 
> When I'm not using it, it goes on top of the hooded litterbox.


I do the exact same thing. 8)


----------



## Penny135

AdoptAnAngel said:


> Not to get too off-topic, but...what do you guys use as a scoop for the actual litter? What I mean is, for those who get the big 35-40lb containers of litter, what do you use to transfer the litter to the litter pan?


I just dump it, somewhat awkwardly, into the pan from the box. Freshstep just started making their 42lb. boxes in plastic bags though, which is even more awkward. Thank goodness they have a handle half way down the side.


----------



## lovetimesfour

I use a plastic container filled with baking soda. I stick the scoopers into the baking soda when not in use. When I dump and scrub litter boxes I wash the scoopers too. I have two sets of everything.


----------



## Straysmommy

I don't buy bags, I only recycle any nylon bags that cross my way. I stack them inside and on top of a bathroom garbage bin, and keep the scoop on top of them. I wash the scoop together with the litter boxes (with floor detergent, because it's quite all-purpose anti-bacterial here). I scrub the boxes and scoop with a scotch-brite, in the bathtub, then leave to drip-dry.

To refill the litter boxes I use the plastic thing that someone posted a link to above, and when the bag is already half full, I just pour the litter directly. I wouldn't need the plastic thing if I didn't have a bad back. Just making a small hole ensures that no litter spills outside the box.


----------



## spirite

I leave the scoop on top of the hooded litter box. I don't find that anything sticks to it - occasionally a tiny bit of wet litter on the edge of the scoop if I don't let it clump long enough before scooping. In that case, I stick the scoop back in the litter, and the litter dries. I wash the scoop thoroughly every time I wash out the litter boxes - about every 3 weeks - both with Palmolive.


----------

